# Gemmy Hannibal and dead woman



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Not bad.

I think the Hannibal looks vaguely like Anthony Hopkins, but then it is too bright and cheerful in that photo setup. Probably will look better in the right creepy setting.

The Donna is pretty interesting. Can't wait to see what she does. 

Chances are these are both prototype photos, so the ones that get sold might look a bit different. That was how it was for the original Donna - I remember seeing an early version of her wearing slightly different clothes and different facial features than the one that hit the market.

Thanks for the photos!


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

I love the new donna. I wonder what she will be going for.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Holy smokes. I like them. When you put the mask over the hanniable guy he looks a lot spookery. The donna is sweet looking. That would scare people for sure. Maybe she just mumbles maybe moves cause she looks like a crawler?

Anyway thanks for the awesome pics!


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

Oh God...*sighs and digs into bank account*

I HAVE to have that Donna. Already know I do. >.<
-Anthony


----------



## CrazyLabTennessee (Apr 13, 2008)

Love hanibal!!


----------



## Huffman Haunts (Jul 31, 2007)

I see that Gemmy has posted a small pic of Hannibal and Jason together on their home page. Is Hannibal officially Gemmy's "licensed character" for 08? Another year without making Michael Myers? Arrrghh!


----------



## DarkKnightlives (Mar 9, 2008)

what does the hannibal do or say, wheres the best place/price to get him


----------



## CrazyLabTennessee (Apr 13, 2008)

i saw the Headless bride today at micheals other than that i caint find gemmy products anywhere yet. I want the hannibal but i bet he cost the same as my jason did last year. $250.....


----------



## DarkKnightlives (Mar 9, 2008)

I was lucky to get the Jason at the Gemmy online sale for much less than $250, toobad they still arent doing that


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

I love the dead woman, but I'm sure she is beyond my budget.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Man I really wanna find out what and how much and where I can see/get these guys.
The dead women would be prefect peejing out from behind our huge rock.


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

halloweenrocks08 said:


> Man I really wanna find out what and how much and where I can see/get these guys.
> The dead women would be prefect peejing out from behind our huge rock.


Or hanging from the ceiling. I'm running out of room to display my larger figures in my room, and until i get a display room- I'm starting to be very...whats the word...Useful of space. Best space for her- My ceiling. xD That would look so twisted hanging above my bed- crawling across the ceiling. 

No one will go in my room again. (YES!)
-Anthony


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Ohhhh... that Donna is going into my graveyard!


----------



## leather (Aug 12, 2007)

does anyone have some info pertaining to hannibals functions as well as a video?


----------



## Alucard888888 (Aug 10, 2008)

=[ The Hannibal looks a bit disappointing but the Donna looks Awesome i will definitely be buying her. Wonder how much she will cost considering i just bought the Beheaded bride. The Michaels craft store version of the Bride has cracks on her face resembling the look of Mary Shaw from the Film Dead Silence, its Awesome!


----------



## charles f (Sep 22, 2007)

Like the Donna.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

*Hannibal info updated*

He moves and says favorite movie phrases.....>>>>>>Gemmy.com: 6FT Life Size Hannibal Lecter


----------



## CrazyLabTennessee (Apr 13, 2008)

what phrases and how does he move?


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

Apparently the Donna crawls back and forth, moans and shrieks, her head turns side to side and her eyes light up. Sounds like a human version of the Donna Spider they released last year.

Heres the link:
Gemmy.com: 5FT Life Size Creepy Crawler

I'm actually pretty excited.

Also appears the Black gowned donna with the shaking head is making a come back, as is the white gowned one.
Gemmy.com: 5FT Life Size Haunted Girl
Gemmy.com: 5FT Donna the Dead

I'm kinda excited. xD
-Anthony


----------



## Don of the Dead (Jan 20, 2005)

~TheHiddenFCG~ said:


> Or hanging from the ceiling. I'm running out of room to display my larger figures in my room, and until i get a display room- I'm starting to be very...whats the word...Useful of space. Best space for her- My ceiling. xD That would look so twisted hanging above my bed- crawling across the ceiling.
> 
> No one will go in my room again. (YES!)
> -Anthony



We had to move into a 2 bedroom just for room for my horror stuff! I'll probably grab Hannibal, but I"m going to have to re-arrange stuff!
DonOfTheDead5/Toy Tomb 2008 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

halloweenrocks08 said:


> Man I really wanna find out what and how much and where I can see/get these guys.
> The dead women would be prefect peejing out from behind our huge rock.


If you go on Gemmy's site it will list where places are selling items. Then go to those companies sites and hopefully they listed them, if not may have to go look at the stores.



Don of the Dead said:


> We had to move into a 2 bedroom just for room for my horror stuff! I'll probably grab Hannibal, but I"m going to have to re-arrange stuff!
> DonOfTheDead5/Toy Tomb 2008 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


I love that room, that's like my dream room!! I love Gizmo behind the autographed (which is AWESOME) machete.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Here are all of Hannibal's sayings, listed on Spirit
Animated Hannibal Lecter in Decorations New Decor for 2008

# Additional Sayings Include:
* A census taker once tried to test me. I ate his liver with some fava beans and a nice Chianti
* Quid pro quo, I tell you things, you tell me things
* I have a few conditions of my own
* You still wake up sometimes don't you? Wake up in the dark; you hear the screaming of the lambs
* Just one more thing . . . love your suit
* I do wish we could chat longer, but I'm having an old friend for dinner. Bye
* I know now that they will never ever let me out while I'm still alive


----------



## Don of the Dead (Jan 20, 2005)

MrsMyers666 said:


> * I do wish we could chat longer, but I'm having an old friend for dinner. Bye


Thats the quote my cell phone plays when I have a voicemail


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

He already made it to eBay
New! ANIMATED Lifesize! Hannibal Lecter Halloween Prop - eBay (item 330266363644 end time Aug-31-08 11:40:27 PDT)


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

$575??? for Hannibal? What a deal!  Seriously, why do I even bother looking on ebay anymore. For 575 you can by ~4 of them at Sprirt...and his not that impressive to begin with. Ok, Im done ranting!


----------



## Don of the Dead (Jan 20, 2005)

But eBay is full of "Scalpers" people who prey on others stupidity.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

And someone bought it. So sad.....if only they knew.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

They finally added videos to Spirit's site.

Gotta say I liked Hannibal more before I saw the video.


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

I saw the Hannibal in person today and he looked much better than the one in the video. The one in the video must be an early prototype model because the one I saw had lighter hair, and the clothing looked brighter.

I really liked him, although I haven't figured out why the mask flips up and down...

Matt


----------



## Alucard888888 (Aug 10, 2008)

I think the mask flipping is really creepy, do his eyes flutter? It looks like it.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

I saw him today and I was very impressed wih him. He looked just like Anthony Hopkins to me and yes the mask drop is creepy. His eye movement is sneaky too. He could use a little shake action to make you jump a bit but over all very nice job. He may be a collectors item one day.....so what the heck I think I will buy one off scam-bay for only $ 999....is that a good deal or what....lol ? Overall the Spirit store looked really good with the displays set up more like a museum and lots of nice new toys this year,,,,,I was jazzed ! Now I need big bucks to fall out of the sky so I can go back.....ha.


----------



## Darkwoode (Sep 26, 2007)

I saw them both today at our local spirit store. The donna crawls across the floor, forward and backward.

hannibal shakes a bit, couldnt clearly hear what he said with all the other stuff goin off. His mask was on most of the time, then he says something and it pops down. 

Both were pretty cool lookin. The donna did something that bugged the hell out of me though. There was no structure to her legs. not a problem when she crawled forward. When she backed up the legs gor all wadded up though. looked really goofy.


----------



## dd_richart1 (Aug 9, 2014)

do you have any more old gemmy photos that you got with the copyright? thanks


----------

